# Honda HS 760 - Want to put Led Light Bar instedd of Light Bulb



## bubbenboy_90 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi! im new here and from sweden so sorry for my bad english 

I have bought a Honda Snowblower Hs 760 from 2001 last year. I thought the light from my snowblower was kind of bad and i want to change the original light bulb to some led for some more lumen 

I have searched for some threads about my "problem" but didnt find any. so i have some questions.

1: Is it Ac or Dc my snowblower is powering my light bulb?

2: My lightbulb says it is 15v15/15w, can i mount a Led Light bar with say 36w or am i going to damage the generator or something?

thanks!
Robin


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is not a Honda thread, but I hope that it helps. (And do not worry about your english, most of us can not use it correctly either.)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6602-upgrading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Go to general discussion, first thread is book marked. Lotta good info and detail there to walk ya thru it all. I was able to have success with my Ariens. Just take your time and read thru it all. I read thru it a couple times just to make sure I had it all in my head. Hopefully the parts will be obtainable for ya.

Good luck, and post photo's on that thread if it all works out. Also, that is the thread to ask questions.


----------



## bubbenboy_90 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for the answers! Sorry for posting the in the wrong forum. How do i change it or can some admin do it?

I have read the hole "Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights" and it was really informant! )

The only thing i need to know now is how much Watt can i install on my snowblower light. Is the maximum 15w (in this case 15w led with a bridge rectifier installed) or can i put more watt (say 36w) or will it damage my snowblower?

Thank you so much
Robin M


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

bubbenboy_90 said:


> Thank you so much for the answers! Sorry for posting the in the wrong forum. How do i change it or can some admin do it?
> 
> I have read the hole "Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights" and it was really informant! )
> 
> ...


I believe admin will have to do something with it. I would not worry about it, it will just fall by the way side in time. 

You would need a meter to see what your output on your Honda is. Most guys have been running (2) 10 watt LED's and not having any issue. If you don't have hand warmers, I would "suspect" you will be ok. 

As mentioned before, additional questions should be asked on LED light thread. Lotta people smarter than I. Being the off season however, you may need to wait a while to get answers.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> This is not a Honda thread, but I hope that it helps. (And do not worry about your english, most of us can not use it correctly either.)
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


 and I thought's you is a teacher there DB9388.


----------



## bubbenboy_90 (Jul 27, 2014)

Okey. I will post in the Led light thread and ask. Hoppfully they will have the right answer  When i measure my output on my honda am i going to measure the Ac and se where my volt lands?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bubbenboy_90 said:


> Okey. I will post in the Led light thread and ask. Hoppfully they will have the right answer  When i measure my output on my honda am i going to measure the Ac and se where my volt lands?


IT is direct current not ac. between 12-14 volts would be my guess.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

bubbenboy_90 said:


> Okey. I will post in the Led light thread and ask. Hoppfully they will have the right answer  When i measure my output on my honda am i going to measure the Ac and se where my volt lands?


Robin. 
Re read the 4th line in the very first post on the LED thread. There you will have your answer.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> and I thought's you is a teacher there DB9388.


I am, but not an english teacher....

Nowadays, kids write like they text. It is maddening, and now I understand how tho country is being lapped by other countries.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> IT is direct current not ac. between 12-14 volts would be my guess.


It's AC.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> It's AC.


Hay Super. Nice to see ya around. Hope your having a good summer. Was over in your town on the bike yesterday.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Hay Super. Nice see ya around. Hope your having a good summer. Was over in your town on the bike yesterday.


Thank you, that is very nice of you to say! I've been lurking around. I've got so much work to do on snowblowers, things have been a little derailed with my first child due in September.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> Thank you, that is very nice of you to say! I've been lurking around. I've got so much work to do on snowblowers, things have been a little derailed with my first child due in September.


Hey congrats, I'm here on the couch with #4 asleep, beside me. 

Just remember, if they cry, they are either wet, hungry, or tired. It is really that simple, but check the things above in that order.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Hey congrats, I'm here on the couch with #4 asleep, beside me.
> 
> Just remember, if they cry, they are either wet, hungry, or tired. It is really that simple, but check the things above in that order.


I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Thank you, that is very nice of you to say! I've been lurking around. I've got so much work to do on snowblowers, things have been a little derailed with my first child due in September.


Congratrs man. My little one is is headn off to his second year of college. Enjoy the children, as all it takes is a snap of the fingers and they are all grown up. 

After this holiday season, I get a BIG pay raise, as he is on his own with college payments. Maybe a new Ariens,,,,,,,


----------

